# Plec Pics...



## Herp Awareness (Jan 24, 2006)

Following on from the other thread here are a few pics of just some of my pleco collection...

heres my Blue phantom *plec*, a lovely L-number catfish from the Colombia-Venezuela border.L128


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Nice lookin fish.

My plec's grown antlers :lol2:*


----------



## Herp Awareness (Jan 24, 2006)

Next we have the Bulldog Plec..*Scientific Name(s): *Chaetostoma milesi, L187b


----------



## Herp Awareness (Jan 24, 2006)

Next up we have Chocolate Zebra Pleco, L270, L307, LDA76, Tapajos Zebra Pleco..


----------



## Herp Awareness (Jan 24, 2006)

Next up one of the smaller species..Snowball *Pleco LDA*-*33









*


----------



## Herp Awareness (Jan 24, 2006)

Next species....L25 *Scarlet pleco* Pseudacanthicus this pic really doesnt do this one justice...the tail is extremely red in coloration..


----------



## Herp Awareness (Jan 24, 2006)

Next up is...Golden Line Royal Pleco, L027, L027 Tapajos, Tapajos Royal Pleco
if you look closly at this one you may notice he has an eye missing...he was one i rescued...


----------



## kazza (Jun 14, 2007)

there nice plecs hun 
ive gota 1.5 ft plec and a baby 1plus a albino 1 too but i may have to get rid of mine cos the tank is too big for my house now as my hubby is building a viv stack for his reps lol


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

dal, i actually mean hypancistrus zebra:
(c-u-w.net credit)









I think yours are peckolita? im prob wrong, its been years since i dabbled!
gotta love the scarletts...


----------



## PinCushionQueen (Jun 8, 2007)

Totally GORGOEUS!! You see, yours have an air of intelligence about them - mine really do look a bit dozy!! It's not just me - even my mum says that when she comes round!! Adds to their appeal to me though - they're cute for it!!! :lol:

Anyway - I want all of your plecs!!! How big do the Scarlet ones get? Because I've seen them in my pet shop but there's like 20 or so in a 1 ft tank... Grrr!!

They also have some others in there that are black and silvery... I'll have to try and find a photo on the net as they're just labelled "plecs" in the shop... :bash:


----------



## PinCushionQueen (Jun 8, 2007)

This is like the ones in the shop:










So many colour variations I get lost!!!

I keep seeing lots of pictures around the net too of people holding plecs... Surely that's not good?? :-|


----------



## Herp Awareness (Jan 24, 2006)

Mez said:


> dal, i actually mean hypancistrus zebra:
> (c-u-w.net credit)
> 
> 
> ...


james i knew exactly what species you meant...and nope i havnt got any true zebra,s anymore... lol..


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

nice looking plecs you got there, got a couple of plecs, pass on their proper names or anything as i dont even think that pets at home know what they are called:bash:, didnt realise there were so many sorts of plecs.........like the chocolate zebra ones the best though:no1:


----------



## Herp Awareness (Jan 24, 2006)

mutt said:


> nice looking plecs you got there, got a couple of plecs, pass on their proper names or anything as i dont even think that pets at home know what they are called:bash:, didnt realise there were so many sorts of plecs.........like the chocolate zebra ones the best though:no1:


Thanks Mutt...you would be amazed just how many different Plecs there are listed thats without counting the ones that are yet to be classified...at the moment the L list runs upto over 600 listed species...

Cheers Dal....


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

how many L numbers have you got? Currently I've got 8 differents, but 18 in total. But then again 8 of them are Queen Arabesques, possibly my favourite catfish.

How did you find your zebras? I've been tempted for a while but i dunno if they are worth the money


----------



## Herp Awareness (Jan 24, 2006)

mike515 said:


> how many L numbers have you got? Currently I've got 8 differents, but 18 in total. But then again 8 of them are Queen Arabesques, possibly my favourite catfish.
> 
> How did you find your zebras? I've been tempted for a while but i dunno if they are worth the money



I have some 20+ individuals across 11 different species of plecos spread throughout my tanks...8 Queen Arabesques nice one...they are a fantastic species...i have 2 myself..as for the zebras my local fish supplier is really good and knows i like L numbers...so he will get them in for me Pre-order..as for are they worth the money...well there your cup of tea...then yep there worth it...

cheers Dal....


----------

